# Todays Stuff (pic heavy)



## blueglitter (May 5, 2006)

I couldnt get to my local store (Leeds HN) so i ordered this stuff from the UK website. and i got some skincare stuff that arrived today aswell.

I got
Aqualine LLL
Fushia-ism LLL
Inky LLL
C-Thru LG
Tres Char! LG
Sundressing LS
Relaxing ES
Pink Summer Bag
213 Brush
Shell Pearl Beauty Powder
Sunsparked Pearl Beauty Powder


----------



## asteffey (May 5, 2006)

niceeeeeeeee haul!


----------



## Ms. Z (May 5, 2006)

Nice haul, and they packaged it up so nice, my stuff has just arrived in a very thick padded envelope.


----------



## Juneplum (May 5, 2006)

sweet haul! the summer bag looks so cute


----------



## Bec688 (May 5, 2006)

thats so cute, I love the MAC gift box.


----------



## fairytale22 (May 5, 2006)

NIIICE! And ty for the swatches!


----------



## mjacqueline (May 5, 2006)

Thats very nice. Lucky girl! I love the MAC gift box and your pink makeup bag.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 5, 2006)

I got fuschia-ism too!! its excellent!


----------



## allan_willb (May 6, 2006)

wow wow wow love it love it love it!!!!Your stuff came in looking so nice....do they always do that?!


----------



## blueglitter (May 6, 2006)

nah i had it gift wrapped as a little extra £3.00 i think it was but i thought it was worth it


----------



## pugmommy7 (May 6, 2006)

pure pornography
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i love that you had it giftwrapped for yourself.
You deserve it and we should all treat ourselves to that kind of thing more often!


----------



## Chloe2277 (May 6, 2006)

Oh I love that MAC box, I might just have to have mine gift wrapped next time!  Love the haul don't you just love the beauty powders?!


----------



## Joke (May 7, 2006)

nice haul and thank you for the swatches!


----------



## allan_willb (May 7, 2006)

wow I guess I just have to get my hauls gift wrapped!Hah!


----------



## mima (May 8, 2006)

your photo captions are too cute! nice haul!


----------



## user4 (May 8, 2006)

WOW!!! big haul...


----------



## sbetsy (May 8, 2006)

Gift wrap!!! I love it. That box looks so pretty.


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (May 8, 2006)

Aaaww I love the gift wrapping too. Great liners...I just can't do them though...I feel weird. haha


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 8, 2006)

Great haul.


----------



## bottleblack (May 8, 2006)

Nice haul, hehe the captions to the pictures made me giggle.


----------



## Luxurious (May 9, 2006)

very nice...


----------

